# טבילה במקווה



## Golden Cherry (4/3/13)

טבילה במקווה 
היי בנות,
אני מחפשת רב שיסכים לחתן אותי מבלי לעשות טבילה במקווה...  ואני יודעת שקשה למצוא אחד כזה אבל אני רוצה להאמין שיש פה לפחות בחורה אחת שהצליחה.
אשמח להמלצות!
תודה מראש


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

אשמח לדעת למה את לא רוצה 
למה לא תרצי ללכת למקווה?

אני לא יודעת מה עושים שם בכלל ומה יכול להשתבש..
אולי גם אני לא רוצה?


----------



## רגע33 (4/3/13)

אישית אותי זה הגעיל ודחה


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

מה מגעיל בזה?


----------



## coffeetoffy (4/3/13)

להתקלח במים שאחרות התקלחו בהן?


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

בריכת שחייה זהה בדיוק לתיאור


----------



## coffeetoffy (4/3/13)

מי אמר שאני הולכת לבריכת שחייה? 
להורים שלי יש אחת בבית וגם בה לא השתמשתי מגיל 17.. 

מה גם שאף אחד לא טוען שבריכה זה מטהר


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

לא מתכוונת לחרחר ריב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
היי!
תראי אני מבינה את הרעיון הכללי למה לא בא לכן ללכת.
אבל מסיפורים ששמעתי אני חושבת שאפשר למצוא מקוואות נחמדים ונקיים. 
ואם כבר בחרת לקיים חופה יהודית ביום החתונה שלך, אז כדאי להתחבר למנהגים ולנסות לחוש את העניין לעומק.

אם את ממש לא מתחברת- מישהי כבר הציעה חתונה רפורמית..

בכל מקרה שיהיה לך בהצלחה והרבה מזל טוב


----------



## coffeetoffy (4/3/13)

חס ושלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני הולכת לטבול בגלל שזה חשוב לאמא הגיורת שלי, לאבא ןהגיסים הדתיים שלי ולחבר שלי שחשוב לו לכבד את המסורת.  אבל הייתי מוותרת בקלות.


----------



## Fragile rose (5/3/13)

אני גם הייתי בדעה שלך 
של זה מגעיל ופשוט לא רוצה
וגם אני "התגמשתי" כי זה היה חשוב לבעלי

והלכתי, וטבלתי. ותאמיני לי
זה לא היה נורא בכלל
המים ממש נקיים

וזה ממש בקטנה
ובגלל שאני מכירה אותך אני מרשה לעצמי לתת לך בראש


----------



## רגע33 (4/3/13)

לא זהה ולא מזכיר בכלל בתחושה למי שנגעלת 
חבל שאת מבטלת בהינף יד את התחושות האישיות שלי ושל נשים רבות אחרות. בתחושה שלך זה זהה ואולי אפילו מ רגש ומרומם מבחינה רוחנית וזה נפלא בשבילך. אבל אל לך לבטל נשים אחרות שלא מרגישות כמוך! ובתחושה שלי זה מעמד דוחה ומשפיל בשבילי שלא שייך לחיים האמיתיים שלי בשום צורה. החל מהעניין הבסיסי ביותר - שלא כופים עליי להיכנס לבריכת שחייה בלי שום שיקול דעת שלי או התחשבות באמונות הפרטיות שלי. אני לא חייבת לשחות בעירום מלא אם לא מתחשק לי ואף אישה זרה לא תבחן אותי בעירום מלא אם אני ארצה פרטיות. ועוד כהנה וכהנה הנחיות פולשניות שמעוררות בי תחושה של דחייה וגועל.  וכן, בריכת שחייה היא גוף מים הרבה יותר גדול ממקווה ממוצע ויש לציין שגם שם זה לא ממש שוס גדול מבחינתי. 

אגב, כלל לא ברור לי שיש באמת בסיס הלכתי לחיוב  הטבילה במקווה תחת עיניה הפקוחה של הבלנית ושלא מדובר בעוד התנהלות כוחנית ומרחיקה של הרבנות שמרוב שהיא כביכול "משמרת את הגחלה" התוצאה היא שכבר כ- 20 אחוז מהזוגות מוותרים על ה''תענוג''.


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

מישהו קרא שביטלתי משהו? 
התייחסתי רק לעניין המים.
ולא ביטלתי שום דבר.

חבל שאת ככה מתגוננת.
בכלל לא חשבתי על עניין הבלנית וטוב שהזכרת לי.

התייחסתי רק למים- שבכלל לא מתקלחים בהם אלא טובלים בהם, וזה זה לגמרי לבריכה או ז'קוזי.

זה הכל


----------



## רגע33 (4/3/13)

כן, כשכתבת שבריכת שחייה זהה בדיוק 
אני מקבלת ש*בשבילך* זה זהה ואפילו שיש נשים שעבורן המקווה היא חוויה רוחנית מרוממת ומרגשת, אבל אנא קבלי שבעיני רבות אחרות זה לא זהה לבריכה ומעורר תחושות אחרות לגמרי.
מעבר לעניין העירום המלא אני לא מוכנה לשתף פעולה עם גוף פוליטי וכוחני ששומר לעצמו באופן חד צדדי את הזכות להתעסק בענייני הגוף הפרטיים והאינטימיים שלי באמצעות השליח שלו - הבלנית.


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

מה שכן כתבתי 
זה שהתיאור של 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "להתקלח במים שאחרות התקלחו בהן" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתאים בדיוק לבריכת שחייה. ואם את עוסקת בענייני גודל אז זה בגודל של ג'קוזי לדעתי.

זאת אפילו לא דעתי. זאת עובדה.

ואל תזרקי עליי את ענייני הגוף הפוליטי. לא אמרתי על זה מילה.


----------



## עדי3592 (4/3/13)

טבילה במקווה - דיי דוחה 
פעם כשלא היו אמבטיות ומקלחת לכל בית, אבל בנות הלכו לטבול במקווה, כלומר להתקלח. ככה הן יבואו נקיות ומצוחצחות לחתונה, ובליל הכלולות בפעם הראשונה בחייהן הן יקיימו יחסי מין כשהן נקיות.

היום יש אמבטיות ומקלחות בכל בית, ורוב הבנות לא מתחתנות בתולות.
חוץ מזה אני לא יודעת אם במקווה יש כלור - מה שגורם לפיחות חיידקים. מזה שבנות אחרות נכנסות למים האלו, מעבר לזה - מאוד משפיל שמישהי אחרת בודקת את גופי, ושאני צריכה להיות ערומה לחלוטין. לא מאמינה שזה מטהר אותי, אגב, מטהר אותי ממה? מחטאים שעשיתי לפני? אולי מביא ברכה לנישואין?

כנראה ש33% מהבנות הנשואות שמתגרשות המקווה לא הצליח לטהר אותן טוב...


----------



## שש שבע (6/3/13)

שטויות ברסק, המקוה בא אחרי הניקיון ולא במקום 
והוא לטהרה, שזה דבר רוחני...


----------



## B l u e D e v i l (6/3/13)

ממליצה לכל אחת ללמוד מהי מהות הטבילה במקוה 
לעדי ולתגובות קודמות - 
טובלים במקווה לא רק לפני חתונה אלא אחרי כל מחזור כשאת אישה נשואה -האמונה היא אכן שמחזור הוא מחוץ לתחום וכשאת נידה אסור לבעלך לגעת בך. ולכן אחרי המחזור את מטהרת ממנו, עושה קודם כל מקלחת פרטית במקלחון אישי סגור ונקי, מתגלחת או מגיעה ככה מהבית, גוזרת ציפורנים/מנקה מתחתיהם וכו וכו. ובסוף את עוברת תהליך עם תפילה מול בלנית.
אין קשר לשום חטא ואין קשר לשום בתולין.

יש אלמנט משפיל בגלל האילוץ, ובגלל העובדה שיש להיות בעירום מלא מול אישה זרה לחלוטין שבודקת אותך שאת באמת נקייה.
ויש גם השפלה בעובדה שצריך להיות טהורות ונקיות עבור הבעל הנכבד אבל לא להפך.

צריך לבחור מקווה נקי. המים בו מוחלפים.והבלניות בו נעימות ומכירות חילוניות (וככה גם לא מתיחסות לקעקועים וכו) ולא ללכת לאחד בבני ברק למשל.


----------



## רגע33 (5/3/13)

זו לגמרי דעתך ותחושתך האישית ולא עובדה 
אין טעם להציג את דעותיך האישיות (הלגיטימיות) כעובדות בשעה שמדובר בתחושה סוביקטיבית לחלוטין שלך. אני מניחה שאת מודעת לכך שלנשים אחרות יש דעות ותחושות אחרות משלך וברגע שאת מציגה את דעתך כעובדה את מבטלת את דעתה של האחרת. גם אם לא נוח להתמודד עםזה, העניין הפוליטי/עקרוני וההשפלה הנלווית לאישה שנשלל ממנה חופש הפולחן  הוא חלק בלתי נפרד מתחושת הדחייה וגם אם את לא התייחסת לכך זה ממש לא משנה, יש קשר הדוק בין הדברים.


----------



## תותית1212 (7/3/13)

אז חשבתי על זה 
חשבתי וחשבתי והגעתי למסקנה שמדובר פה על טקס רוחני לגמרי.

טומאה, טהרה, וכל המושגים האלה קשורים ל"למצב צבירה" של הנפש.
זה קיים לדעתי בכל הדתות.

למה נוטלים ידיים לפני האוכל?
למה הולכים למקווה (אנשים שזה רצונם) לפני שבת?
מדוע כלה הולכת לטבול לפני יום חופתה?

הכל כדי לטהר את הנפש.
זה איזשהו מסע כזה, שבו את מתנקה פיזית (במקלחת) ואז טובלת מספר פעמים- שאגב זה מספר שחוזר כל הזמן בתנ"ך.

אז לכל מי שלקחה את זה אישית וחושבת שהיא "מלוכלכת" ולכן הולכת לטבול- חבל שאתן לוקחות אז זה ככה ומאבדות את המשמעות לחלוטין.

לדעתי זה טקס מאוד יפה של הטהרות פנימית.
אז לעיתים מלווה את העניין בלנית לא משהו- אז תחפשו בלנית נחמדה.

ועכשיו הערה כללית- אני ממש בעד להפוך את זה לאפשרות, ולא לחייב. כי אם מישהי הולכת לטבול רק כי היא חייבת- זה לא שווה דבר וחצי דבר לדעתי.

הוכחה לכך שמוסד הרבנות מתדרדר מרגע לדודלי: את אמא שלי, שהוריה נולדו בחו"ל ועלו נשואים, אף אחד לא שאל אם היא יהודיה ולא ביקשו תעודת נישואים של ההורים. 
אין ספק שהרבנות לא עוזרת לעצמה.


----------



## Zorikit (6/3/13)

שנאתי את חוויית המקווה, אבל כמה בורות. 
לכלה תמיד ממלאים מקווה מחדש... תמיד. מים נקיים שאפחת לא טבלה בהם.


----------



## coffeetoffy (6/3/13)

וואו 
הגבתי לך וזה נמחק. אולי עדיף ככה, כבר עוררת מספיק התקוממויות בפורום בעבר.


----------



## Zorikit (6/3/13)




----------



## The Girlie Show (6/3/13)

גם אני לאארצה לטבול במקווה 
א. מדובר במנהג שמקובל בתקופות בהם היה בעיה להשיג מים ובמקרה הטוב היו מתרחצים פעם בחודש
כיום הבעיה לא קיימת ואין בעיית הגיינה
לא מבינה למה לא מעדכנים את ההלכה באופן שיתאים לעידן של ימנו -בעצם כן מבינה. זה מכניס כסף לרבנות 
ב. חרדיות רבות סובלות מפטריות ומבעיות עור רבות אחרות בגלל המקווה - הולכות שם יחפות


----------



## The Girlie Show (6/3/13)

גם אני לא ארצה לטבול במקווה 
א. מדובר במנהג שמקובל בתקופות בהם היה בעיה להשיג מים ובמקרה הטוב היו מתרחצים פעם בחודש
כיום הבעיה לא קיימת ואין בעיית הגיינה
לא מבינה למה לא מעדכנים את ההלכה באופן שיתאים לעידן של ימנו -בעצם כן מבינה. זה מכניס כסף לרבנות 
ב. חרדיות רבות סובלות מפטריות ומבעיות עור רבות אחרות בגלל המקווה - הולכות שם יחפות


----------



## פשוט בחורה (4/3/13)

את יכולה לטבול בים 
זה לא שאלה של רב אם הוא יאשר לחתן אותך או לא .. הרבנות לא תסכים לאשר את הנישואים שלך בלי מקווה

ישנן בנות שלא הולכות למקווה עקב קבלת מחזור ולכן מאשרים להם את החתונה , אבל בסופו של דבר הן מחוייבות במקווה  כדי שיוכלו להחשב כנשואות


----------



## American Starfish (5/3/13)

טוב לדעת, באמת תהיתי מה קורה 
במקרים בהם הכלה, למרות מאמציה לפעמים, קיבלה בסופו של דבר מחזור בתאריך בו היתה אמורה ללכת למקווה (ושמעתי שהבלניות ממש דוחפות לשם אצבע, כדי לוודא שאין לך טמפון!).
שלא לדבר על דימומים שהם תופעת לוואי של הגלולות, דבר שקורה להרבה בנות, ועל בנות שאסור להן לקחת גלולות בגלל בעיות בקרישה. בקיצור, לא תמיד פשוט לתזמן את המחזור...


----------



## ר י צ ל (5/3/13)

באתי מהראשי - וזה אגדות כל סיפורי הזוועה על 
המקווה לא דוחפים אצבעות ולא כלום.. (לפחות לא אצלנו .. )
ואגב אני בכלל לא דתיה..


----------



## Section (4/3/13)

הוא לא יצהיר שזה כך אבל.. 
ששאלתי אותו אם הוא צריך לראות את האישור או שאני יכולה להשאיר אותו בבית (כי גם ככה צריך אותו בשביל הרבנות ואני מפחדת לאבד אותו) הוא אמר שהוא לא חייב לראות אותו.
בחתונה עצמה הוא בקש לראות אותו והזכרתי לו שהוא בבית כפי שדברנו כדי שלא יאבד והחתונה המשיכה כסדרה..

והרב- אריאל נתיב

אח"כ קצת דאגתי שברבנות באמת צריכים אותו אבל הבנתי שאין להם באמת זכות לבקש את האישור (והם גם לא בקשו).

אז הייתי כלה לא טבולה


----------



## יום וליל (4/3/13)

הרבנות בפ"ת דורשת את האישור 
דגש על הדורשת, את הרב האישור לא עיניין אבל הוא הזהיר אותי שלא כדאי לי להסתבך עם הרבנות
ואכן כשבעלי הלך לתת את הכתובה החתומה הם שאלו איפה האישור.


----------



## The Girlie Show (6/3/13)

ומה קורה אם החלטתי לטבול בים?


----------



## יום וליל (6/3/13)

בפתח תקווה אין ים...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועכשיו ברצינות, אין לי מושג מה קורה אם רוצים לתבול בים ומה הם מאשרים.
מבחינתי זה לא היה כזה סיפור אז לא התחכמתי.
אני התחתנתי בינואר אז ים לא היתה אפשרות מבחינתי, היה לי נעים במים המחוממים של המקווה
(היתי ראשונה אז אני יודעת שזה חימום ולא דברים אחרים)


----------



## Golden Cherry (4/3/13)

היי! תודה על ההתייחסות  
לאיזו רבנות הלכת שלא ביקשו ממך שם את האישור?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/3/13)

אני יודעת שבת"א כן דורשים 
ולא יתנו תעודת נישואין ללא קבלת אישור.


----------



## morke2 (5/3/13)

מאף אחת מחברותיי שהתחתנו ברבנות לא ביקשו 
והן גם לא טבלו...


----------



## Fragile rose (4/3/13)

אני יודעת שהרב 
שחיתן אותנו ביקש לראות את האישור מהבלנית

וכמו שנשאל מעלי, למה את לא רוצה לטבול?
זה לא כזה ביגדיל


----------



## Golden Cherry (4/3/13)

לשאלת כל הבנות כאן.... 
התשובה היא מאוד פשוטה:  אני חילונית וכל חיי הייתי חילונית ואני לא רואה סיבה ללכת לטבול במקווה.
וגם, כמו הבחורה שהגיבה למעלה....אני נגעלת...


----------



## Fragile rose (4/3/13)

גם אני חילונית 
כל חיי אני חילונית
ומתכוונת להמשיך באותה הצורה

אם תחפשי טוב תמצאי מקווה טוב ונקי


----------



## תותית1212 (4/3/13)

עדיין לא הבנתי את ההתנגדות 
זאת בריכת מים.

אם כל חייך את חילונית למה את מתחתנת עם רב?


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/3/13)

סליחה שאני עונה במקומה, אבל כי אין ברירה 
אם את רוצה להיחשב כנשואה- אין לך דרך אחרת מלבד הרבנות.

אני חילונית ואהיה חילונית,
ומאחר ונראה לי אבסורד להתחתן במדינה אחרת- אני מתחתנת עם רב.
וגם לי לא בא לטבול במקווה:/


----------



## yaelikv (5/3/13)

למה לא עם רב? השאלה היא למה רב אורתודוכסי 
בניגוד לרבנות בישראל שהופכת את טקס החתונה לטקס מגעיל, לא אישי ולא שוויוני - טקסים המועברים ע"י רבנים קונסרבטיבים או רבניות ורבנים רפורמיים הם אישיים, שוויונים ומכבדים את הזוג ואת המעמד.

החופה הינה סתם מסורת יפה ומיוחדת.
כמובן שאיש דת לא חייב להעביר את הטקס, אלא חבר\מנהל טקס אחר.


----------



## פרילי 86 (4/3/13)

מבינה 
גם אני לא רוצה ללכת למקווה.
גם אני ממש חילונית.
אבל בגלל זה גם החלטתי שאחד הטקסים החשובים בחיי יהיה באותה הרוח- יהודית חילונית.
חשבת על חתונה אזרחית, או אולי רפורמית?
אני עדיין שוקלת טבילה בים, יום לפני הארוע, עם בנות המשפחה.


----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)

אני בדיוק כמוך 
אבל מוכנה ללכת למקווה כי זה חשוב לאמא שלי וכו'.
מצאתי בחיפה מקווה שכמה חברות שלי היו בו ואמרו שהוא ממש מש נקי ונראה כמו ספא.
אם תרצי אתן לך את הפרטים.
בנוסף, חשוב לי לציין שככלה מגיע לך לטבול ראשונה, מה שהופך את זה לקצת פחות מגעיל. ישר אחרי זה אני עפה הביתה למקלחת שלי ובזה מסיימת את העניין.


----------



## yaeli beli (4/3/13)

גם אני! 
גם אני חילונית וכל חיי הייתי חילונית ואני בהחלט לא רואה סיבה ללכת לטבול במקווה וגם לא להתחתן בחתונה יהודית, ולכן אנחנו טסים לפראג. 
ובנוסף, אני באמת נגעלת מלטבול במקווה (וזה לא כמו בריכה, שם לפחות יש כלור). וכן, לא מתאים לי להתפשט מול אישה זרה (למרות שלה זה לא מפריע, היא רואה עשרות כמוני בחודש).


----------



## יום וליל (5/3/13)

גם במקווה יש כלור 
חבל להגיד דברים מבלי לדעת.

מקווה זו בריכה רגילה לחלוטין,
רק קטנה יותר (יש שם אפילו קרמיקה כחולה למטה) פשוט אחוז מסויים מהמיים (אני חושבת 10% או 20% לא בטוחה) הם מיי גשמים ולא מיים מהברז, זה הכל.
יש שם כלור, יש מסננים ואפילו יש כמו בבריכה את הפתח הזה שמוציא מים (שתמיד כיף להתקרב אליו כי זה "עושה נעים")


----------



## Shmutzi (4/3/13)

גם לי הייתה תהייה דומה 
בגלל שתי סיבות - מגעילה אותי המחשבה (ובכללי אני לא נכנסת למקורות מים כאלה בגלל שריטה, פשוט שריטה, חוץ מבריכת שחייה - שם אין לי בעיה) ובגלל שממש לא רציתי להתפשט לפני מישהי שבחיים לא ראיתי ושתשפוט אותי ותצהיר על טהרתי.

אחרי שעברו כמה מים מתחת לגשר הזה, הבנתי שעברתי דברים יותר "קשים", מביכים וכאלה שלא חשבתי שאעשה או שיקרו לי ולכן לטבול במקווה לא יהיה הגרוע שבהם.
בנוסף, לפי תיאורים של חברות הפורום ושל חברות שלי, נראה שהשד לא כזה נורא ויש מקומות היגייניים ביותר שהבלנית לא מתעניינת בך כהוא זה והיא שם בשביל החותמת הפורמלית.
חוץ מזה, אני אוהבת לעבור דברים חדשים וחוויות חד פעמיות ומבחינתי זה לא שונה מדברים כאלה. 

בקיצור - החלטתי לזרום עם המקווה ולא לבוא לחוויה עם אנטגוניזם. 

מה שלא תחליטי, מקווה שתהני מהבחירה עד כמה שאפשר


----------



## יום וליל (5/3/13)

היא רואה כל כך הרבה נשים ביום 
שזה לא באמת מעניין אותה,
שלי היתה מאוד נעימה, היא מכנסה הסבירה לי מה לעשות (לשטוף את עצמי לפני)
שאלה שאין לק או עגילים וכדומה.
הלכה, כשאת מסיימת את לוצת על כפתור היא באה,
(אם סבתא או אמא נכנסות גם היא קוראת להן בשלב הזה,
את מתחילה לרדת במדרגות למים, היא לוקחת את המגבת ומסתירה אותך (לא שיש ממי אבל בשביל ההרגשה)
את טובלת מברכת ויוצאת,
היא שוב פרסה את המגבת גבוה יחסית ואז זה הסתיר את הפנים שלה וככה היא לא באמת רואה אותך יוצאת מהמים.
10 דקות והכל נגמר.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (4/3/13)

פני לרבנים של מושבים וקיבוצים 
חפשי את המועצה האזורית הקרובה למגוריך ובקשי מהם. הם רגילים לחילונים ולרוב אין להם בעיה.
מהכרותי עם חברותי הקיבצוניקיות, הן טבלו בים או במעיין ולא היו בעיות.


----------



## ThePiltdownWoman (6/3/13)

בחתונה שלנו אף אחד לא הזכיר מקווה. 
לא לפני החתונה, לא בזמן ולא אחרי.
התחתנו בקיבוץ, וחיתן אותנו הרב של המועצה האיזורית.
זה היה לפני עשרים שנה כמעט, אבל למיטב ידיעתי המצב לא השתנה.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (4/3/13)

אני רוצה לתת לך זווית אחרת למחשבה. 
אני חילונית לגמרי, עברתי את חווית הטבילה ללא שום אנטגוניזם, וזו הייתה חוויה שהתגלתה כמקסימה במיוחד.
רחוקה מ"מגעילה". המקווה שהייתי בו היה נקי מאוד, הרגיש לי כמו בספא למען האמת. אפילו הרצפה הייתה מחוממת כדי שלא יהיה קר! 
הכלה היא הראשונה שטובלת באותו היום, מה שאומר שאף אחת לא טבלה לפני. 
המים היו חמימים, נעימים ונקיים והבלנית הייתה נעימה אף היא. 

אם ההתנגדות שלך ממש חזקה- את יכולה לעשות את מה שעשית עד כה ולהמשיך לחפש דרך להימנע ממקווה. אני מציעה לך, בידידות ובחום, לשחרר קצת ולנסות לאפשר לעצמך לעבור חוויה חדשה ומעניינת (וגם קצת רוחנית, למען האמת). 

המקווה שאני הלכתי אליו היה מקווה קרית קריניצי, רמת גן, רח' גילדסגיים 12.

בהצלחה


----------



## yaelikv (5/3/13)

והנה זווית בשבילך: את טובלת כי את טמאה 
אם בעינייך, במאה ה-21 זו תפיסה מקובלת כלפי נשים - אז מה אני אגיד לך...


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (5/3/13)

התייחסתי לעניין של ה"גועל", שחוויית המקווה 
הייתה עבורי רחוקה ממגעילה, ואפילו מאוד נעימה ורוחנית.

הכותבת מאוד התנגדה לכל העניין, והבאתי זווית אחרת, הזווית האישית שלי (של חילוניה). 

הכל עניין של זווית ראייה: אני לא ראיתי את זה כמו שאת מתארת, עם כל עניין הטומאה, אלא הזדמנות פז לראות משהו שאני לא מכירה, ו(אולי) לזכות באיזו חוויה רוחנית על הדרך.


----------



## yaelikv (5/3/13)

אבל זו המהות של המקווה - את אישה טמאה 
ועלייך לטבול.

את יכולה לחשוב על זה איך שבא לך - אבל בפועל זה הטקס שבו השתתפת, טקס שרואה אותך כטמאה.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (6/3/13)

המשמעות היחידה היא זו שאת בוחרת לתת.. 
שכל אחת תיתן את המשמעות שמתאימה לה


----------



## pipidi (6/3/13)




----------



## yaelikv (6/3/13)

זו עצימת עיניים. יש למקווה משמעות שלא תלויה 
בה שאת תחשבי.

את יכולה כמובן להתייחס לזה באיזה אופן שבא לך, אבל בפועל את משתתפת בטקס שמטרתו לטהר אותך מהטומאה שלך.

את יכולה להתעלם מזה באופן אישי, אך זה לא משנה, כי מעשית זה מה שאת משתתפת בו.


----------



## עלה לא נידף (6/3/13)

תראי, עד עכשיו הסברת בבורות גדולה למה טובלים 
"כי את אישה טמאה" אני מקווה שמי שזה באמת חשוב לה, 
תברר את הדברים לעומקם, ומה פירוש המילה טומאה ומה פירוש טהרה - וזה לא מלוכלכת, מגעילה, מסוכנת או כל דבר דומה. 

אגב,
כולם היום טמאים בטומאת המת.


----------



## yaelikv (6/3/13)

אני ממש, אבל ממש, לא כותבת מבורות. 
קראתי וקראתי לעומק, דיברתי עם חברות דתיות, התעניינתי בנושא הזה- ובעוד רבים אחרים.

היחס לדברים מאוד יומיומיים כמו דם מחזור או זרע או גופה כדברים שהם "טמאים" (אסור למשל לגעת בדבר קדוש או ללכת לבית המקדש) נובעים מפחד, מבורות, מחוסר יכולת לקבל את הקדמה ואת השונה.

בעיניי זו התייחסות לא הולמת, לא רלוונטית ולא מקובלת - לא כלפי נשים ולא כלפי גברים.

הדרישה של הרבנות לטבול במקווה היא עוד שורה של תהליכים אשר מדגישים את היחס המשפיל והמבזה שקיים כלפי נשים.

בתור בן אדם- חילוני או לא- זו בושה למדינה וזו בושה לנו, כי אנחנו מסכימים לעצום עיניים ולקחת בכך חלק.


----------



## עלה לא נידף (6/3/13)

הם לא נובעים מפחד ומבורות, הם נובעים מרוחניות 
שכנראה החברות הדתיות שלך לא ממש מחוברות אליה, 
טומאה וטהרה הם מושגים רוחניים שנכתבו עליהם ספרים שלמים, ואת פשוט סיכמת את זה ל"כי את טמאה". 

ובאמת, זה נורא ואיום שמי שנגע במת לא יכול ללכת לבית המקדש. שאיננו קיים כרגע. ובכלל בית המקדש הוא מקום רוחני שלא נענה לרוחות הולכות ובאות של "קדמה" (כל דור והקדמה שלו...אחרי 50 שנה הכל הופך למיושן), מקריבים שם קורבנות ומתפללים, זה הכי לא מתקדם והכי עתיק שיש.


----------



## yaelikv (6/3/13)

מה את יודעת על החברות שלי? 
כתבתי שבעיניי הרבנות מונעת מפחד ומבורות, לא אמרתי שחברות שלי אמרו את זה. לא לערבב.

רוחני או לא - התפיסה היא שאישה היא טמאה עקב המחזור שלה.
זו חשיבה פסולה.


----------



## Section (6/3/13)

גם מי שזה לא מעניין אותה תקבל על זה שיעור 
בהדרכת כלות.
אם היא רוצה ואם היא לא.
אם מצהר או לא (אף על פי שבצהר זה לא עיקר השיחה).

כמובן, רק אם מתחתנים בארץ.


----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)

שלנו לא מבקש מקווה 
הוא אמר שהוא מציע כן לעשות, אבל לא מחייב ולא מבקש את טופס האישור מהם.
קוראים לו רונן לוביץ'.


----------



## yulka303 (4/3/13)

אבל זה לא משהו שהרבנות גם מבקשת אח"כ?


----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)

את זה אני כבר לא יודעת 
אבל אני חושבת שאם היה צריך-הרב שלנו היה אומר לנו את זה. אולי זה תלוי עיר


----------



## yulka303 (4/3/13)

עשיתי קצת חיפוש גם בפורום וגם ברשת 
ויש רבנים שלא דורשים אישור ועם זאת יש רבנויות (ככה זה ברבים?) שכן *דורשות* אישור טבילה בשביל להוציא תעודת נישואין! חייב לבדוק את זה לפני..


----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)




----------



## miriti83 (4/3/13)

אוו, רעיון 
חברה סיפרה לי פעם שגם היא ממש לא רצתה לעבור במקווה, אז היא אמרה לרב שיש לה אלרגיה חזקה לכלור והוא אישר לה טבילה בים. טבילה בים אף אחד לא בודק ואת יכולה להעביר את זה  ככה


----------



## yaelikv (5/3/13)

דיברתי על זה עם רב פעם והוא הסביר לי 
שזה פשוט שקר מוחלט.
כשבאות אליו בנות ואומרות לו "אני אטבול בים" - הוא אומר להן שהוא מבין שהן לא רוצות ללכת למקווה ויש לו מדיניות של "אני לא שואל ואת לא אומרת".

אבל לטבול בים משמעותו להביא בלנית במיוחד איתך לים....


----------



## פרח נולדה (6/3/13)

בלנית זה תפקיד שכל אחת/ד יכול לעשות. 
גם חברה או אחות יכולה להסתכל ולראות שטבלת כולך בבת אחת.


----------



## yarou (5/3/13)

רק רוצה להגיד שאני מאד מאד מזדהה איתך. 
חוויה מגעילה בהחלט.


----------



## yaelikv (5/3/13)

כל הרבנים שנפגשתי איתם לא דיברו איתי על מקווה 
כל החברות שלי לא טבלו במקווה.

שלחתי לך שמות בפרטי.


----------



## RegiKo (5/3/13)

מסכימה לגמרי 
למזלי אני לא צריכה לעבור את התהליך המשפיל הזה כי אני מתחתנת עם רב רפורמי.
בחיים אני לא אתן לאף אחד לשפוט אותי ולתת לי אישור עד כמה אני "טהורה".

מקווה שתצליחי בחיפושייך


----------



## כל האהבה במלואה (6/3/13)

הגעתי מהראשי 
חברה שלי גם תיארה חוויה מגעילה ואני רוצה לשאול אתכם: מה כל כך מגעיל בזה? (לא עברתי את זה ושואלת מתוך סקרנות)
ומה זה הבלנית? נשמע כמו איזו מכשפה אגדית....או לפחות ככה תארתם אותה.....


----------



## מדריכת כלות1 (6/3/13)

הבלנית היא לא מכשפה אגדית 
והכל תלוי איפה טובלים. הכי טוב לשאול חברות/מדריכות כלה איפה נעים/לא נעים לטבול. יש כאלה שלא אכפת להן, העיקר לסיים, ויש כאלה שרוצות מקום מבריק ומצוחצח, מקווה פרטי וחדר כלה עם בלנית נעימה - ויש לא מעט כאלה. המקוואות בשנים האחרונות עוברות שיפוץ מסיבי ויש הרבה בלניות נחמדות מאוד.


----------



## Mitmit101 (6/3/13)

אתמול הייתי במקווה 
ב דרך כלל שכלה מגיעה לטבול במקווה היא הראשונה שנכנסת.. אף אחת לא טובלת לפניה אלא אם כן היא באה מאוחר..
ויש כמה מקוואות ב דרך כלל אז אם מישהי מגיעה לפניה לא יכניסו אותה למקווה ששמור לכלה..

הבלנית לא נגעה בי בכלל בכלל ושנכנסתי למים ביקשתי שהיא תסתובב, היא הסתכלה מלמעלה אמרה לי ״עוד פעם ועוד פעם..״ שיצאתי הכינה לי את החלוק תוך כדי שהיא לא מסתכלת עלי כי החלוק הסתיר..

חוויה אמיתית..
אין לי מושג על מה כל הקישקושים פה..

אגב הלכתי רק עם אימא שלי שזרקה עלי סוכריות שיצאתי


----------



## מדריכת כלות1 (6/3/13)

לפעמים לא ברור לי למה רוצים רקחלק מהמוסר 
חתונה יהודית כן, מקווה לא.

כמה הבהרות לגבי הטבילה: 
1. יש במקווה כלור - המים מוחלפים כמעט מידי יום ובהרבה מקוואות יש חדר פרטי ומקווה פרטי לכלה. צריך לברר לאיזה מקווה ללכת. 
2. הבלנית לא דוחפת אצבעות לשום מקום ואם את לא רוצה היא גם לא תסתכל עליך. תפקידה היחיד(!!) הוא לראות שאת מכוסה לחלוטין במים כולל הראש. 
צריך פשוט לדעת לאיזה מקווה להגיע - בירור קל יכול להביא אותך למקווה יפהפה ברמת בית מלון עם בלנית נחמדה שלא שואלת שאלות ולא מסתכל עליך אלא רק כשאת כבר בתוך המים.


----------



## simplicity83 (6/3/13)

הבעיה מתחילה כשלא רוצים את שניהם... 
אבל במדינה הנאורה שלנו אין אלטרנטיבה למי שרוצה להירשם כנשוי אך להתחתן בדרך שמדברת אליו. 
בכל אופן אנחנו לא נכנס לויכוח, כי כנראה שלא נגיע להסכמה.

ולגבי הבנות שחוששות- כלומר אם לא מדובר בעקרון אלא בחשש מהטבילה
אם החלטתן כן ללכת, דעו שיש מקוואות נקיים ונעימים, ווכמובן שלא עושים כאלו בדיקות כמו ששאלו פה.
אני גם דאגתי. ממליצה על מקווה צירלסון בתל אביב- 
חדש ומשופץ. הכל מבריק. כמובן שטבלתי ראשונה. 
היו מים חמימים עם ריח חזק של כלור, הבלנית לא נגעה בי, רק שאלה אם התקלחתי וביקשה שאסתרק שוב.
כשנכנסתי ויצאתי היא לא הסתכלה וכל הסיפור לקח 5 דקות. 
גם הסכום היה המינימום שצריך (כבר לא זוכרת..)


----------



## ברבורה (6/3/13)




----------



## עלה לא נידף (6/3/13)

ולי מעולם לא היה ברור למה מכריחים לטבול 
ואני טובלת בגאווה כבר שנים רבות....
למה תולים בפתק המעפן מהבלנית את קיום כל הטקס. הרי מותר לחתן נידה, מי שלא רוצה לטבול שיחתנו אותה כנידה, יסבירו את זה מראש, וזהו נגמר.
וגם לחתן כנידה זה לא משהו שמוטל על הרב - אלה דברים שבאחריות בני הזוג בלבד. 
שלא לדבר על כך שהלכתית לא חייבים לטבול במקווה דווקא....וגם לא חייב שבלנית תסתכל. 

לא בכל עיר יש מקווה יפיפה ברמת בית מלון! יש מקוואות מזעזעים שמספיק ביקור אחד שם כדי לעשות חילול ה' גדול ולהרחיק משם נשים רבות.

אני חושבת שזה יפיפה, שאנשים שרחוקים מהיהדות בחיי היומיום בוחרים ברגע מכונן כזה כן לעשות את הכל כדת משה וישראל.


----------



## מדריכת כלות1 (6/3/13)

לא אמרתי שבכל עיר יש, אני לא מכירה את *כל* 
המקוואות. 
נכון מה שאמרת שיש מקוואות שמספיק ביקור אחד כדי להרחיק אנשים אבל יש מקוואות שמספיק ביקור אחד כדי לקרב. כפי שאמרתי, צריך לדעת לאיזה מקווה ללכת, וכמדריכת כלות, גם לאיזה מקווה לכוון ואפילו ללוות את הכלה. 

אני גם חושבת שזה יפהפה ומשמח אותי מאוד לשמוע שאנשים רחוקים מהיהדות שומרים על המסורת בנקודה הזו. 
למה הרבנות עובדת דווקא ככה? צריך לשאול אותם. זו לא הרמה להנחתה, אני לא מתכוונת לפתוח פה דיון על למה הרבות עושה כך או אחרת, אם משיקולים של כסף או לא, משיקולים של כפייה או לא. ככה זה היום.


----------



## עלה לא נידף (6/3/13)

אבל את פותחת דיון למה בנות נוהגות כך או אחרת 
ככה זה היום, יש הרבה נשים שלא רוצות לטבול.
להכריח אותן זו לא הדרך, וגם לא לנזוף בהן.


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/3/13)

בוחרים זו מילה מוגזמת עד לא רלוונטית 
כלומר, אני בטוחה שיש אנשים שבוחרים בחתונה אורתודוקסית עם כל מה שהיא כוללת
אבל יש גם לא מעט אנשים שמתחתנים בחתונה אורתודוקסית, פשוט מכיוון שזה האופציה החוקית היחידה לחתונה בארץ, ואם הייתה להם אפשרות *בחירה אמיתית * הם היו *בוחרים* בחתונה אחרת, שמדברת אליהם יותר

למשל- חתונה רפורמית, קונסרבטיבית או אפילו אזרחית- למי שלא רוצה לערב את הדת בחתונה שלו
במצב שקיים היום בישראל- בו שתי האפשרויות היחידות לחתונה חוקית הן- חתונה אורתודוקסית ברבנות או חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל.... המשפט האחרון שכתבת הוא כנראה אחד הדברים הפחות מחוברים למציאות הנוכחית ששמעתי לאחרונה


----------



## עלה לא נידף (6/3/13)

מי שלא רוצה להתחתן כך, יכול. זה לא אפשרות לא 
מושגת, ולכן כן זו בחירה.

בוחרים להוציא הון על אולם ושמלה, אבל מתקמצנים על חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל?
זה מנותק לא רק מהמציאות, אלא גם מהאישיות. מי שמחובר לאישיות שלו, יתחתן בדרך שמתאימה לו, ואלה שאוהבים להתלונן פשוט יתלוננו ויעשו מעשה שמנוגד לאישיות שלהם, ולא רק בנושא החתונה. יש מספיק צמתי בחיים בהם אנשים לא נאמנים לעקרונותיהם - ואת זה, עם כל הכבוד, אי אפשר להפיל על הרבנות הראשית לישראל.


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/3/13)

זה הרבה מעבר ל"להתקמצן" על חתונה בחו"ל 
למרות שגם כאן- אני מוכרחה להגיב. חתונה זה עסק יקר מאוד, כפי שציינת- הכל עולה הון. למה אני צריכה להוציא גם את ההוצאה המיותרת הזו? ואולי רציתי להשתמש בכסף הזה כדי לנסוע לירח דבש במקום שיותר מדבר אלי? (אבל כישראלית אני לא יכולה להתחתן בה באופן חוקי) ואולי סתם לא בא לי להוציא כסף, לקחת ימי חופש מהעבודה ולטוס ל*ארץ זרה* כדי שהמדינה שלי, זו שאני מוכרת בה כאזרחית שומרת חוק, משלמת מיסים, משרתת בצבא, תסכים להכיר בי כנשואה

את מדבר פה על חיבור לאישיות- ושוב, יש לי הרגשה שאת לא ממש מחוברת למציאות. ברור לך שיש אנשים שסתם לא יכולים להתחתן פה, כי למרות שכתוב בתעודת הזהות שלהם "יהודי" ולמרות שהם ומשפחתם עזבו את מולדתם ובחרו לעלות למדינה שאליה הם שייכים, ובה לא יפלו אותם בגלל יהדותם, הרבנות מקשה עליהם ולא מאפשרת להם להתחתן בישראל?

ואני לא מתחילה בכלל לפתוח את העובדה שחתונה אזרחית בחו"ל- זה לא באמת כזה מלהיב. אני רוצה שבחתונה שלי, יהיו סביבי המשפחה והחברים שלי. אני רוצה שהיא תהיה קצת יותר מבירוקרטיה- מחתימה על כמה טפסים והופ, אתם נשואים.
אם הייתי יכולה לבחור, הייתי בשמחה מוותרת על החתונה האזרחית הזו. אבל אני רוצה שהמדינה שלי תכיר בי כנשואה! ולא דרך הרבנות הראשית, זה התנאי היחיד שלי
אני אפילו לא בטוחה למה זה כל כך חשוב לי, אבל זה לא באמת משנה. אני ובן זוגי אזרחים מן השורה וככאלה- מותר לנו לרצות שהמדינה שלנו תכיר בנו כנשואים, גם אם אין רציונל מסודר מאחורי הרצון הזה. אבל בישראל- יש רק אופציה אחת- הרבנות הראשית לישראל- המונופול בתחום החתונות בישראל. 
לשלוח אותנו לארץ אחרת כדי שיוכלו להכיר בנו כנשואים על פי חוק, זה פשוט לא הוגן, לא תקין ולא היה עובר בשום מדינה שפויה


----------



## עלה לא נידף (7/3/13)

אני לא מדברת על הוגנות 
אני מדברת על אופציות. האופציות קיימות, הן כרוכות בשפרה.

השאלה על מה מתפשרים,
על התמונה של חתונה מלהיבה,
או על הדרך בה מתחתנים. כל אחת תתפשר איפה שמתאים לה,
ויש אנשים שמתחתנים שם ועושים טקס ומסיבה פה. 

אני מאוד מחוברת למציאות ובאמת לא צריכה שתאבחני את מידת המחוברות שלי,
אני גם מאוד מחוברת לעצמי והתחתנתי עם רב כמו שסבתא שלי התחתנה, ואם לא הייתי רוצה לא הייתי מתחתנת כך, בטח שלא בתירוץ "הרבנות מכריחה אותי" - אותי אף אחד לא מכריח לעשות מה שאני לא רוצה. זו האישיות שלי, שמחוברת למציאות שלי.


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/3/13)

אגב, מעניין אותי לדעת 
את באמת מאמינה שאין שום בעיה בעובדה שחתונה דרך הרבנות הראשית לישראל היא הדרך החוקית היחידה להתחתן בישראל? 
שכל אזרח, לא משנה מה יחסו וקרבתו לדת, מחוייב לעבור דרך הרבנות כדי לקבל את החותמת "נשוי" מהמדינה שלו?
שכל דרך אחרת בה בוחרים אזרחים להתחתן בארץ- לא מקבלת אישור נישואים מהמדינה?
ואני מדגישה- אישור מהמדינה. לא מהרבנות. יש הבדל, למרות שבישראל הוא מאוד מטושטש. 
משרד הפנים לא יסכים לשנות סטטוס של אזרח ל"נשוי" גם אם ערך טקס, הזמין אולם, הגיעו 200 מוזמנים, הייתה חופה, קידשו, החליפו טבעות אכלו, שתו, רקדו התרגשו.... אם הרבנות הראשית לישראל לא הייתה מעורבת בעניין- הוא נותר רווק בתעודת הזהות
זה לא הזוי לטעמך?


----------



## yaeli beli (6/3/13)

את כל כך צודקת. בשתי התגובות שלך שמעליי 
לא יכולתי לנסח את זה טוב יותר.
אנחנו, אגב, נוסעים להתחתן בפראג והמשפחות כן באות איתנו (לפחות חלק מהמשפחה), כך שזה לא רק עניין בירוקרטי, זו ממש חגיגה משפחתית.
הייתי שמחה אם כל האחים שלי היו יכולים להיות איתנו שם, ובכלל הייתי שמחה אם אף אחד לא היה מאלץ אותי להינשא בחו"ל, אבל אומרים שפראג יפה באביב...


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/3/13)

פראג באמת נראית לי מדהימה באביב 
גם אנחנו דיברנו בהתחלה על פראג, עם המשפחה
אצלנו זה קצת הסתבך, לכולנו יש בעלי חיים בבית והייתה בעיה, כי לא היה מי שישמור עליהם במהלך הנסיעה
אז ההורים של בן הזוג התנדבו לטוס בחזרה לארץ לפני כולם, יום לאחר שמגיעים ומתחתנים. ואז פראג כבר לא התאימה לנו, כי לטוס הלוך וחזור לפארג תוך יומיים זה מיותר. אז עברנו לקפריסין, ואז גילינו שאין טיסות ביום שאחרי החתונה.... והיה גם סיפור עם רכב שלא הספיק לכולנו, ומי רוצה מה ולאן.... ונמאס לנו
אז החלטנו שניסע שנינו, לבד, ננוח קצת ונעשה מזה חופשה זוגית (למרות שאם זה היה תלוי בנו, קפריסין היא לא היעד בו היינו בוחרים לחופשה כזו)
ועדיין- הגרסא שלכם נשמעת הרבה יותר נחמדה!


----------



## עלה לא נידף (7/3/13)

זה בכלל לא הדיון! 
אבל אישית, אין לי שום בעיה עם נישואין אזרחיים.


----------



## yael rosen (6/3/13)

צר לי לעדכנך 
אין בין הדרך בה אנו מתחתנים ובין בחירה חופשית דבר או חצי דבר.
אם "בחרתי" שלא להתחתן על ידי הרבנות, אלא על פי אמונותיי והדרך בה אני רואה את העולם- הרי שהמדינה לא מכירה בי כאדם נשוי - איך אפשר לקרוא לזה בחירה?????
אני רוצה שתהיה לי, להומוסקסואלים, ללא יהודים וכו אותה אפשרות בחירה כמו שיש לאלו שכן בוחרים בחתונה אורטוקודסית. אותה בחירה בדיוק! לא אופציות מוגבלות, לא תחושה של אזרחים סוג ב או ז, לא חתונה בארץ זרה, אלא טקס נישואים אמיתי שריר קיים ומוכר על ידי אותה מדינה בה אני חיה, אותה אני משרתת, זו שקמה ואמורה לשמור עליי.

כמו שאמרת, אני מחוברת לאישיות שלי (לא בדיוק אישיות, אבל לא נכנס לזה), ולכן התחתנתי ללא עזרתה הנדיבה של הרבנות. מצוין? מצוין. עכשיו אני מבקשת את אותו מעמד משפטי כמו של כל השאר - מעמד של נשואה. ייתנו לי לדעתך?

הכוח שניתן בידי הרבנות הראשית האורטודוקסית בישראל הוא שמירה על הגמוניה מאוד ספציפית, וכתוצאה מכך, מודרים חלקים שלמים בחברה לשוליים. זו לא התלוננות, זו המציאות!


----------



## butwhy (7/3/13)




----------



## עלה לא נידף (7/3/13)

אני לא דיברתי על בחירה חופשית, דיברתי על 
בחירה.

אני עובדת בעבודה שאי אפשר לומר שבחרתי בה בחירה חופשית! כי באופן חופשי הייתי מעדיפה לעבוד הרבה פחות ולקבל יותר, אבל בחרתי בה עם כל הטוב וכל הרע.

ההרצאה באמת מיותרת, מי שרוצה להתחתן נישואים אזרחיים לא יתעצל ויעשה את זה. עובדה, אנשים עושים את זה, מתחתנים עם רב רפורמי, מתחתנים בחו"ל ופועלים לפי צו ליבם ומצפונם.
ומעריכה אותם יותר מאלה שמתלוננים "מכריחים אותי לעבור ברבנות".


----------



## arapax (7/3/13)

בחירה זה לא 
ולשיטתך, היות שאני התחתנתי בדרך שמתאימה לי, מותר לי להתלונן על המצב הקיים - 

אני לא "התקמצנתי", או התפשרתי על ה"אישיות" שלי, והתחתנתי בחו"ל, כי בעיני זו לא פחות מבושה שאזרחי המדינה, שמשלמים בה מיסים, משרתים בצבא, ואח"כ שולחים את הילדים שלהם לשרת בצבא, וחיים במדינה שמתיימרת להיות מדינת היהודים (ולא מדינת היהודים הדתיים; אני יכולה רק לקוות שמתישהו היהדות תחזור להיות גם תרבות ולאום, ולא רק דת), לא יכולים להתחתן בה כראות עיניהם ובהתאם למה שהם מאמינים בו. שבמקרה שלי זה כלום, אני אתיאיסטית גמורה, וכך גם בן זוגי (החוקי!).

ואני מודעת היטב לכך שאת הצעד שאני עשיתי, לא כולם יכולים לעשות. כי אם צריך להחליט בין לנסוע לחו"ל ולהתחתן או לשלם משכנתה או שכירות עוד חודש או שלושה, או במקרים יותר חריפים, לעשות עוד חודש קניות לבית כדי שיהיה מה לאכול, אין התלבטות בכלל... ואיפה עוד יש תופעה כזו, שאדם צריך להשתמש בשירותיה של מדינה זרה כדי שהמדינה שלו עצמו תכיר בברית הנישואין שלו? 

ואגב, אם אין אלטרנטיבה חוקית *במדינה שבה נולדתי*, אין בחירה. כדי שתהיה בחירה אני צריכה להיות מסוגלת להעדיף אחת מבין שתי חלופות או יותר, ובארץ יש רק את הדרך של הרבנות האורתודוקסית. ולפני שאת או מישהו אחר יגידו שאני לא חייבת לקבל הכרה בנישואין שלי ויכולתי להתחתן אזרחית בארץ ולהיות ידועה בציבור - אז לא. יש מקרים שבהם אין אלא לקבל הכרה רשמית מהמדינה, וזה למרות שהצעד הזה כובל אותי בחזרה לרבנות במקרה של גירושין.


----------



## עלה לא נידף (7/3/13)

ברגע שיש אלטרנטיבה ברת השגה, זו כן בחירה 
כל השאר, וטרחתי לקרוא את הודעתך, זו מכבסת מילים. 

יש אנשים שאוהבים להתלות בגורם חיצוני "הרבנות מכריחה אותי",
החברה לחצה עלי, 

וכבר נשאלתי ועניתי - אני לגמרי בעד נישואין אזרחיים. בעד, לא נגד. פה. בארץ. שלנו. זה בכלל לא הדיון,
הדיון מבחינתי אם אדם שיכול להתחתן לא דרך הרבנות יכול לא לעשות את זה - הוא יכול. זו בחירה - לא נוחה, לא מלהיבה, מבאסת, מפלה, אבל יכול. 

אם אנחנו נתחיל לפתוח את הדיון הזה מעבר,
אז אפשר להתחיל בעצם העובדה שנישואין הוא מוסד דתי. בכל העולם כולו. אז נכון שיש נישואין אזרחיים, אבל במקור זה אקט דתי לכל דבר וענין.

נישואין אזרחיים יגיעו גם לארץ, במוקדם או במאוחר.


----------



## Nooki80 (7/3/13)

את טועה ומטעה 
נישואים בכל העולם אינם רק מוסד דתי. ממש לא.
נישואים הם ברית בין בני זוג המעוגנים בחוקי המדינות, יש להם משמעויות כלכליות ופוליטיות (במובן הרחב של המונח), של זכויות וחובות, שאין להם שום קשר לדת.
אולי עד המאה ה- 20 באמת היה קשר חד ערכי בין נישואים לדת, כבר מעל ל- 100 שנים שהדבר לא כך - כמעט בכל העולם.

מה שאת מציגה כבחירה "לא נוחה, לא מלהיבה, מבאסת, מפלה" היא לא בחירה. לא במקרה שלי ולא במקרה של arapax.
שתינו בחרנו בנישואים אזרחיים, והיינו נשארות כידועות בציבור של בני זוגנו בשמחה ללא הצעד של חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל.
איפה הבעיה?
במקרה (ואולי לא?) שתינו נשואות לבני זוג שהקריירה שלהם טמונה באקדמיה, והם צריכים כחלק מההתקדמות שלהם, ללמוד ולעשות פוסט דוקטורט בחו"ל.
כדי שנוכל להתלוות אליהם ולקבל ויזה, אישורי שהות, אישורי עבודה וכיוב' אנו מחוייבות להמציא אישור שהנישואים שלנו מוכרים ע"י מדינת ישראל!
מה נעשה שמדינת ישראל לא נותנת לנו את האופציה להתחתן ולהכיר בנישואים שלנו כאן?
אה, נאלצנו "לבחור" ולהנשא בחו"ל כדי שהמדינה תכיר בנו כנשואים. 
פשוט כופפו לנו את היד. 

תשמעי, אם זו בחירה אני צנצנת. 
לא משנה איך תסובבי את זה וכמה תצתדקי ותארמי שאת בעצם בעד נישואים אזרחיים, ברגע שאת חושבת שמדובר בבחירה, ברגע שאת "מאפשרת" את קו המחשבה ההזוי הזה שטוען שזו בחירה, את עושה עוול לעצמך ולעוד הרבה אנשים.
וההשוואה בהיבט של בחירה למקום העבודה שלך היא כ"כ מופרכת ולא סימטרית שאני אפילו לא אתחיל לדון בזה.

(אגב, ברור שזו שהדרישה לתעודת נישואים מוכרת ע"י ישראל מצד המדינה שאליה נהגר (או כבר היגרנו) לטובת בן הזוג היא מטומטמת. הרי גם אישור נוטריון לכאורה אמור לתת מענה לעניין הזוגיות והמחוייבות- אישור כזה תופס בחלק ממדינות אירופה, אך לא בארה"ב), אבל אני יכולה להבין את הרציונל שעומד מאחורי הדרישה לאישור מסוג זה, ואת הצורך שלהם שתהיה אחידות באופי האישור הנישואים. בסה"כ מדובר במנגנון בירוקרטי עצום ומגוון "אישורי הנישואים" האזרחיים במידה ולא המדינה היא שחתומה על אישור כזה, עלול להיות עצום וליצור סיבוך בירוקרטי עוד יותר גדול מול הרשויות בארה"ב.


----------



## shushlush (6/3/13)

הבעיה היא שלפעמים לא רוצים בכלל 
את המסורת אבל אין כוח להילחם במדינה הנאורה ופשוט "זורמים" עם העניין.
ברגע שיאשרו נישואים אזרחיים בארץ ויהיה הרבה יותר קל לדלג על מוסד הרבנות יהיו הרבה יותר חתונות אזרחיות.

ומקווה- אני ניגשתי בחשש ובכעס ובעצבים, כי גם אני מאלה שלא היה להם כוח לנישואין אזרחיים ולבריקורטיה מעצבנת (וגם כי להורים שלו זה חשוב אז נו.. שיהיה).
הבלניות היו מקסימות שתיהן. אבל אני בכל שניה שם הרגשתי את הכפייה. כשמי שהביא אותי והחזיר אותי היה בעלי, כשהם הבינו שמייד אחרי הטבילה אני הולכת לישון עם בעלי (הזעזוע!!!). הם ניסו קצת לשכנע שאולי נישן בנפרד, כשהם הבינו שאין עם מי לדבר הם הפסיקו.
עשיתי את זה רק בשביל הפתק כי ברבנות דרשו, הרגשתי מגעיל בזמן הטבילה (כשר! כשר! כשר!) ואני מקווה שהבנות שלי לא יצטרכו לעבור את החוויה הזאת, שאומנם לא הייתה "נוראית וטראומטית" כמו שציפיתי שתהיה, אבל הייתה מיותרת וטיפשית.


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/3/13)

ואם אני לא רוצה אף אחד מהם? 
לא חתונה יהודית (או לפחות- לא חתונה יהודית אורתודוקסית. כי חתונה יהודית רפורמית אני דווקא מאוד רוצה וכזו גם תהיה לי) ולא מקווה (והדרכת כלות, וחקירת שורשי בן הזוג שלי ודרישה שיוכיח שהוא באמת יהודי רק כי עלה מברית המועצות)
אני יכולה? יש לי בחירה?
כי חתונה אזרחית בחו"ל כדי שהמדינה שלי תכיר בי כנשואה, זו לא בחירה. זו קומבינה

נראה לי שהמעט שהרבנות יכולה לעשות למען בחורות חילוניות שנאלצות להתחתן דרכם, כדי שהמדינה תכיר בהן כנשואות, הוא לא להכריח אותן לבצע טקסים ולעבור הדרכות שאינם רלוונטיים אליהן ונעשים אך ורק על מנת לצאת ידי חובה
או שיוותרו על המונופול בתחום החתונות בארץ. אבל זה בטח לא יקרה מיוזמתם


----------



## ענבאך (6/3/13)

"רוצות", 
את אומרת את זה כאילו יש לנו ברירה להתחתן ברבנות או במקומות אחרים.


----------



## מדריכת כלות1 (6/3/13)

יש כאלה שמסיבות שונות חשוב להן להתחתן ברבנות 
אבל לא רוצות לטבול. 

אני מבינה שיש כאלה שהיו מוותרים בכלל על כל העניין הדתי, אלא שיש אילוצים. השאלה שלי היתה לגבי אלה שכן בוחרות חתונה ברבנות אבל לא רוצות מקווה.


----------



## ענבאך (7/3/13)

מה לא ברור בזה? 
כמו שיש א-נשים שבוחרות להתחתן אבל שלא יקריאו את כל הכתובה, או שבוחרות לשים טבעת על בן הזוג שלהן.

אפשר גם לכבד את הדת ולרצות לקחת בה חלק, אבל לא בצורה האורתודוקסית שמשפילה ומשתיקה נשים.

בדיוק באותה מידה שהיה חשוב לאח שלי לעלות לתורה, אבל היה לו גם חשוב שאני ובנות משפחתי לא נצטרך להתחבא מאחורי פרגוד, ונוכל לעלות גם אנחנו לתורה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (6/3/13)

כתבתי בעבר ואכתוב שוב 
הטבילה במקווה היא דרישה חד משמעית של הרבנות הראשית ושל רבנויות הערים

בלעדיה לא מוציאים תעודת נישואין בחלק מהמקומות

לכן גם אם הרב עשה לכם "טובה" ולא ביקש את אישור המקווה, עדיין יהיה צורך באישור בשביל תעודת הנישואין


מעבר לזה אפשר לשפר בהחלט את חוויית המקווה, ווזאת כמו תמיד על ידי בירור ולימוד העניין, כולל מציאת מקוואות נעימים, נקיים ועם בלניות ידידותיות. אפשר גם לארגן טבילה מיד אחרי החלפת המים
לגבי ניקיון והיגיינה, הבעיה העיקרית במקוואות היא עודף כלור ולא חוסר כלור, לכן זיהום חיידקי לא יהיה

טבילה בים אולי אפשרית, אבך היא לא פותרת את הצורך באישור


----------



## פרח נולדה (6/3/13)

אם הרבנים לא יתחילו להתיר את מה שמותר- 
קרי טבילה בים/ נחל, טבילה לבד, טבילה עם שמלה, טבילה עם חברה, טבילה אחרי שמונה ימים, נישואין בנידה
וזה רק מה שקשור בטבילה בלי לדבר על שאר תחומי החיים
(נסיעה בשבת כשגוי נוהג ועם תשלום מראש, כשרות בלי תעודה, דיני צניעות שהתפתחו לכדי מפלצת, וכו' וכו')- 

האנשים ילכו ויתרחקו יותר ויותר מהיהדות. וגם מי שרוצה לשמור יגלה שזה קשה לו מידי.
היהדות תמיד התפתחה והתאימה עצמה לאנשים ולתקופה. 
למה בתקופתינו לא?
הגישה בה לא מתירים כלום ולא משנים את ההלכה היא גישה פחדנית, לא יהודית, והיא זאת שתאבד אותנו יותר.


----------



## Another Girl (7/3/13)

קוראת ומרגישה את הווריד מתנפח במצח. 
נמאס מהכפייה הזו. פשוט נמאס.


----------



## הנסיכה סוכרזית (6/3/13)

אז למה להתחתן דרך הרבנות בכלל? 
הכפייה של הטבילה במקווה פשוט הזויה.. כמו הממסד כולו.

לצערנו הרב, אין אפשרות לחתונה אזרחית בישראל, אבל אולי יש פתרונות אחרים.


----------



## תחיצ (6/3/13)

יש הרבה פתרונות אפשריים 
"צוהר" למשל.
קודם כל, יש להם אישור לתת אישורי נישואים ולארק דרך הרבנות.
בד"כ גם יש להם רבנים נחמדים ומאד קואופרטיביים.

יש לא מעט מקוואות שכבר נהיו "מקווה ספא", 
ויש גם מקוואות שהבלניות בכלל לא בודקות אותך.

בהרבה קיבוצים דתיים מקובל שכל אחת יכולה להכנס למקווה ללא בלנית - אפשר לבוא עם חברה או עם בן הזוג (!) או אולי אפילו לבד.

מה שלא תחליטי - שיהיה במזל טוב,
ובשמחה!


----------



## Forest Girl (6/3/13)

צהר דורשים אישור מהמקווה... 
הרב שלנו דווקא לא ביקש, אבל על מנת לקבל את תעודת הנישואין מצהר, הם דרשו לשלוח אישור טבילה במקווה.
אגב, בשבילי, כחילוניה גמורה שממש לא מתחברת לדברים האלה, חוויית המקווה דווקא לא היתה נוראה בכלל.
טבלתי במקווה "עבריה" בגבעת שמואל, אחרי שקיבלתי עליו המלצה חמה מגיסתי, שהוא ממש סוג של ספא. היה נקי (העיניים שרפו לי אחרי זה מהכלור), הבלנית היתה חביבה ולא בדקה יותר מדי, והכל עבר בצורה נעימה.
לא יכולה להגיד שחוויתי איזו התעלות רוחנית, ואני לא מתכוונת לחזור על זה, אבל בשביל חוויה חד פעמית זה היה בסדר גמור.


----------



## shushlush (7/3/13)

פתאום חשבתי על משהו בקשר לצוהר! רעיון לעקוף 
צוהר אינה רבנות באמת, היא שולחת את תיק הנישואין לרבנויות אמיתיות והן אלו שמאשרות את הנישואין
שלנו למשל מגוש עציון.
הבעיה בצוהר היא שלתיק לוקח כחודש חודש וחצי לחזור ואנחנו היינו צריכים אותו ממש זריז, אז ביקשנו מהם דרך לעקוף אותם ולגשת ישר לגוש עציון
בעזרת הרב המקסים שלנו (שכל העניין היה בכלל רעיון שלו) קיבלנו את הטלפון של הרב הראשי של גוש עציון הסברנו לו את הדחיפות והוא אמר שנגיע אליו לחתום על הכתובה.
שוש נסע לגוש עציון לביתו של הרב עם הכתובה וכל האישורים, הרב ביקש רק את הכתובה ולא הסתכל על כלום חוץ ממנה
אמר שנחזור למחרת והכל יהיה מוכן.
ככה שארבעה ימים אחרי החתונה הכתובה שלנו הייתה מוכנה ואף אחד לא הסתכל על האישור של המקווה.
אבל כאן זה הימור... כי באותה מידה הוא יכול היה לבקש


----------



## hilala40 (6/3/13)

בגלל זה אני מתחתנת בטקס רפורמי 
עצוב שבארץ כופים עלייך טקסים דתיים כמו מקווה או שטות כמו מדריכת כלות.
המשפחה שלי היא עם זיקה לדת אבל כל הטקסים הללו מאוד הרגיזו אותי במיוחד לאור העובדה שאני בחורה חילונית, ולא הייתי מוכנה לוותר.
אל תתני לבנות פה לגרום לך להרגיש שזה לא בסדר שאת לא מרגישה נוח עם מקווה. רוב הבנות שאני מכירה לא הרגישו בנוח עם זה ונאלצו בלית ברירה ללכת למקווה לאחר שלצערן לא הצליחו להתחמק מכך. בעיניי זה מכעיס.
כך או כך המון בהצלחה בחיפוש רב ובכלל


----------



## ברבורה (7/3/13)

את עדיין לא נחשבת לנשואה בישראל 
אני מבינה את הרעיון במסורת והזרם הרפורמי.
אבל במדינה שלנו זה שווה ערך לכאילו חיתן אותך דב נמלים...


----------



## Golden Cherry (11/3/13)

בנות תודה רבה לכולכן! 
תודה לכל מי שנתנו טיפים ושלחו לי הודעות בפרטי,
רק חבל לי שזה עורר ויכוח.....
בשורה התחתונה הבנתי שאין בעיה להתחתן מבלי לטבול לפני, הבעיה מתחילה כשרוצים לקבל את אישור הנישואין מהרבנות
אז החלטתי לעשות בירורים ולבדוק איפה יש סיכוי נמוך שיבקשו ממני את האישור.


----------

